# Where are you (or your Lathe) located?



## blibecap (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Everyone


I have created this map. If you care to put your appropriate location on it, it may be easier to find people nearby.  Please do not put you exact street address on the map. 


https://www.zeemaps.com/South_Bend_Lathe_Owners_Map



Bill in Cincy oh


----------



## Ray C (Oct 30, 2013)

If you go to "Member Options" we already have a big map...   http://www.hobby-machinist.com/dcMembermap.php?tabid=86


Ray


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 31, 2013)

I am on our site map, but how do I add myself to this one?



Bernie


----------



## blibecap (Oct 31, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> I am on our site map, but how do I add myself to this one?
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie



Look in the upper left corner of the map window. You will see 6 tabs, one of which is "Additions". Click on it and the rest will be apparent. Please DO NOT ADD YOUR STREET ADDRESS as you never know who is reading these post and files. 

Bill


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 31, 2013)

Got it!  Thanks! 



Bernie


----------



## aametalmaster (Nov 3, 2013)

I added my name and found out i have 2 "neighbors" here....Bob


----------

